# X550: NO temperature reading, Wrong memory reading!



## neokangwei (May 4, 2006)

Hi guys, this is my first post, and it's most unfortunate to start it with a problem thread. But here goes, I have a Radeon X550 256mb DDR2, and there's no temperature reading on it for both Atitool 0.24 and 0.25. And there's no option anywhere to turn on temperature monitoring.

Also, I get a memory reading under Settings as only 128mb, which is weird cuz the card is a 256mb one.

This portion below is abit off-track, but my 3dmark03 scores are very low too, like less than 2000 3dmark points. My system is as follows:

Pentium D 2.8ghz
1gb ddr2 ram
150gb hdd
radeon x550

It's a pre-made Acer.


----------



## trog100 (May 4, 2006)

a x550 is a grfx card but only just.. the 256 of memory wont help it in the slightest.. to be blunt its a very low end grfx device.. it might also use some system memory.. which would explain the missing 128..

i u want to play games i would think of buying something a little better..

trog


----------



## Urlyin (May 4, 2006)

Neo ... the X550 does not have a temp chip or at least the ATI referrence cards.. second your score is pretty inline with 3dMark 05 and is low for 03... check out this review Those cards did come out in two flavors of mem with 128 or 256. Check the box and part number on the card or look up the mem chip numbers to verify ...


----------



## neokangwei (May 5, 2006)

trog100: yeah i figured it wasnt anything spectacular after reading alot of forums. Well I just learnt about the point that the card actually borrows memory from the system memory, which explains the less-than-expected scores. Will get a much better gfx card soon! 

Urlyin: I'm not really sure how to check for chip numbers, but i did open up the com just to explore the system abit. I guess to put it simply, it's just a lousy card for a system thats pretty ok in other aspects, which slows down the com overall. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Urlyin (May 5, 2006)

If it borrows memory from the mobo it's an onboard video card ... which is even more reason to get an upgrade ...


----------



## trog100 (May 5, 2006)

some cheaper cards do it as well i think ati call it hyper memory.. 

trog


----------



## neokangwei (May 6, 2006)

your reference to "cheaper cards".. LOL x550 happens to be in the "cheaper cards" range. Time to save up for new card!


----------



## trog100 (May 6, 2006)

yep..

trog


----------

